# Figurarsi!



## zipp404

Da quanto riesco a capire, l’esclamazione _Figurarsi!_ viene utilizzata per confermare o negare quanto detto prima da una persona e significa nel primo caso _assolutamente, certo, ovviamente_ e nel secondo _niente affatto, no_.

Non riesco a capire però né il significato né l’intenzione e la finalità dell'esclamazione nel seguente contesto in cui _Figurarsi!_ viene espresso come un pensiero inserito dentro una nuvoletta del fumetto _Tex_.

*Contesto*

La scena ha luogo nell’Ottocento in un picolissimo villaggio nativo americano.

Il povero *Sagua*, vittima di un sortilegio scagliato su di lui da *Zhenda *la Strega, attraversa il Deserto Dipinto e si dirige verso gli sconfinati labirinti del Grand Canyon dove si trova, in una caverna nascosta tra i dirupi, il nascondiglio della vecchia megera.  Intanto nel villaggio l’anziano capotribù *Na-ta-hos* chiede a _Aquila della Note_ (il soprannome con cui i Navajo usano chiamare Tex) se lui intende andare alla ricerca di Sagua.

*Na-ta-hos*:  Andrá _Aquila della Note_ allá ricerca del giovane e valoroso Sagua?

*Tex*:  Questo è sicuro, Na-ta-hos.

*Kit Carson* pensando tra sé e sé:  _Figurarsi!_


Che cosa s’intende?  Come la parafrasereste voi?

Allego una foto per farvi vedere la nuvoletta in questione.

Ringrazio come sempre  chi vorrà aiutarmi.


----------



## bearded

In quel contesto, io intendo ''figurarsi!'' come ''no di sicuro /non lo farà mai!''.
Un'espressione equivalente potrebbe essere ''figuriamoci'' (= figuriamoci se lo farà mai: di sicuro non lo farà).


----------



## zipp404

Chiarissimo!  Grazie e_ buona giornata_ (visto che sono quasi le dieci a Milano)


----------



## bearded

Non c'è di che! Anche a te buon Lunedì (ma non dormi mai?)


----------



## zipp404

Questo perché sono della città che non dorme mai ...


----------



## lorenzos

L' esclamazione (solo pensata: come si dice?) di Kit Carson è molto enigmatica: lui sa che Aquila della Notte non ha la lingua biforcuta, perciò è strano che pensi "figuriamoci se lo farà!", cioè "non lo farà mai!"...


----------



## zipp404

lorenzos said:


> L' esclamazione (solo pensata: come si dice?)



Ti riferisci al monologo interiore?



lorenzos said:


> L' esclamazione (solo pensata: come si dice?) di Kit Carson è molto enigmatica: lui sa che Aquila della Notte non ha la lingua biforcuta, perciò è strano che pensi "figuriamoci se lo farà!", cioè "non lo farà mai!"...



Kit Carson è un pessimista sempre pronto ad esprimere predizioni malaugurate.  Questi espressioni hanno spesso una venatura di ironia o umorismo. Non so se mi spiego con chiarezza.


----------



## lorenzos

Sì , ti spieghi ma le mie perplessità permangono. Lo comprenderei solo se:
*Na-ta-hos*: *Riuscirà *Aquila della Notte *a trovare* giovane e valoroso Sagua?
*Tex*: Questo è sicuro, Na-ta-hos.
*Kit Carson* pensando tra sé e sé: _Figurarsi!
---_
Il monologo interiore è, appunto, _un discorso introspettivo_, non una semplice esclamazione. Credo che la parola non ci sia.


----------



## ohbice

zipp404 said:


> *Na-ta-hos*:  Andrá _Aquila della *Notte *_allá ricerca del giovane e valoroso Sagua?
> *Tex*:  Questo è sicuro, Na-ta-hos.
> *Kit Carson* pensando tra sé e sé:  _Figurarsi!_


Io la leggo in due modi possibili, uno più sarcastico (in positivo): _Figuriamoci se Tex non coglie al volo un'occasione come questa per dare mazzate alla strega cattiva._
L'altro modo più pessimistico: _Figuriamoci se Tex non coglie al volo l'opportunità di andarsi a cacciare in grossi guai._


----------



## lorenzos

@ohbice Perfetto! Come non averci pensato prima?!


----------



## GabrielH

zipp404 said:


> Espressioni: Figurarsi!, Figuriamoci!, Figurati!, Si figuri!, risposta decisamente affermativa o negativa, a seconda della domanda formulata: _disturbarmi? si figuri! _Esclamazioni per 1. confermare efficacemente_ ≈ assolutamente, certo, ovviamente. _2. per negare_ ≈ niente affatto, no._



Ciao Zipp404, 
Succede che "Figurarsi!, Figuriamoci!, Figurati!, Si figuri!" si usano con un contesto. 
Ad esempio: C'è una coppia di adolescenti che si piacciono. La ragazza è a leggere e il ragazzo le si avvicina e le chiede "ti disturbo se resto qua e ad ascoltare della musica?" e lei dice "figurati!". Siccome si piacciono e ascolterà la musica con le cuffie, in questo caso "figurati" ha il senso di "ma certo che no".


----------



## zipp404

lorenzos said:


> Il monologo interiore è, appunto, _un discorso introspettivo_, non una semplice esclamazione. Credo che la parola non ci sia.



Forse si potrebbe caratterizzare più precisamente come _dialogo interiore diretto _(una mia traduzione dall'inglese) il quale si riferisce a quello che un personaggio pensa e viene scritto in prima persona dallo scrittore o dalla scrittrice del testo (senza fare necessariamente riferimento alla _lunghezza _o al _contenuto _di quello che viene pensato).


----------



## zipp404

ohbice said:


> Io la leggo in due modi possibili, uno più sarcastico (in positivo): _Figuriamoci se Tex non coglie al volo un'occasione come questa per dare mazzate alla strega cattiva._
> L'altro modo più pessimistico: _Figuriamoci se Tex non coglie al volo l'opportunità di andarsi a cacciare in grossi guai._



Scusate, l'idiozia della mia domanda, ma non ho capito per niente il significato di  _Figuriamoci _nelle due frasi di _ohbice._

Capisco benissimo i significati sottostanti del verbo figurare / figurarsi

a. Rappresentare dando la forma di una determinata figura: _f. una ninfa nel marmo_; _f. un angelo in un dipinto_
b. Simboleggiare, rappresentare: _la scena figurava una foresta_; _la bilancia figura la giustizia_
c. Mostrare o fingere: _ha figurato di non sapere niente_; _figurava di essere meravigliato_
d. Raffigurare nella fantasia, immaginare: _si figurava d'esser tornato giovane_; _mi figuravo che il mondo fosse tutto una delizia_; _me lo figuravo diverso_
e. Far figura, comparire bene o male: _f. bene, male_; _dovunque vada, figura sempre malissimo; _Figurare bene: _vuole f. a ogni costo_; _un abito che non figura _
f. Apparire, sembrare: _l'offerta deve f. come spontanea_
g. Esserci, trovarsi: _all'inaugurazione non figurava il ministro_; _nel conto non figurano le spese di trasporto_ 

*Stento però ad afferrare il significato* di _Figuriamoci _e di conseguenza il senso delle seguente due frasi di _ohbice _perché in queste frasi _Figuriamoci _non è un'esclamazione in risposta a un'osservazione o a una domanda (come al #11 di _GabrielH_) bensì  un invito posto al inizio della frase, il quale invito (_Figuriamoci_) introduce una proposizione condizionale esplicita (che esprime un fatto reale).

1. _Figuriamoci se Tex non coglie al volo un'occasione come questa per dare mazzate alla strega cattiva_
2. _Figuriamoci se Tex non coglie al volo l'opportunità di andarsi a cacciare in grossi guai._

Ringrazio  chi vorrà chiarirme le idee su questo finora incomprensibile* mis*-*te*-*ro
.*


----------



## lorenzos

zipp404 said:


> d. *Raffigurare nella fantasia, immaginare*: _si figurava d'esser tornato giovane_; _mi figuravo che il mondo fosse tutto una delizia_; _me lo figuravo diverso_


1. Immaginiamoci/immaginarsi_ se Tex non coglie al volo un'occasione come questa per dare mazzate alla strega cattiva_​2. Immaginiamoci/immaginarsi_ se Tex non coglie al volo l'opportunità di andarsi a cacciare in grossi guai._​Immaginarsi/figurarsi se @zipp404 non capisce il significato!


----------



## zipp404

lorenzos said:


> 1. Immaginiamoci/immaginarsi_ se Tex non coglie al volo un'occasione come questa per dare mazzate alla strega cattiva_​2. Immaginiamoci/immaginarsi_ se Tex non coglie al volo l'opportunità di andarsi a cacciare in grossi guai._​Immaginarsi/figurarsi se @zipp404 non capisce il significato!



_Grazie_.  Le due frasi così come le hai parafrasate tu col verbo _immaginarsi _adesso diventano intuitivamente chiarissime.


----------



## ohbice

zipp404 said:


> d. Raffigurare nella fantasia, immaginare
> 1. _Figuriamoci se Tex non coglie al volo un'occasione come questa per dare mazzate alla strega cattiva_
> 2. _Figuriamoci se Tex non coglie al volo l'opportunità di andarsi a cacciare in grossi guai._


Kit si pone implicitamente la domanda che segue: Tex se ne starà calmo o tranquillo e lascerà partita vinta alla vecchia megera, oppure correrà laggiù il più velocemente possibile per disvelare i suoi trucchi e metterle il sale sulla coda?
E la risposta che (Kit) si dà è: Conoscendo Tex, il suo carattere, la sua irruenza, il suo desiderio di eliminare i cattivi, figuriamoci se se ne sta fermo con le mani in mano.


----------



## zipp404

Ciao, Ohbice

Chiarissimo.  _Grazie!_


----------

